# Sony To Launch First f/2.8 FE Zoom?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 3, 2015)

```
Sony will continue it’s aggressive lens development cycle and announce its first FE f/2.8 zoom lens. Apparently it’ll be an f/2.8 version of a current lens.  The most likely candidates would be a 70-200 f/2.8 or a 24-70 f/2.8.</p>
<p>If you’ve used any of the Sony FE lenses, you’ll find that there really isn’t any way to make full frame lenses that much smaller. The current f/4 version of the 24-70 and 70-200 are quite large and resemble DSLR lenses. I can’t imagine how they’re going to keep size down in f/2.8 version of those lenses and keep the A7 series cameras useable, the balance is going to be very difficult to hold for long periods of time.</p>
<p>The announcement will come after the expected Sony A68 announcement on November 5, 2015.</p>
```


----------



## sunnyVan (Nov 3, 2015)

This move will expose ergonomic problems that some users haven't realized before. Sony should focus on developing very good primes.


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 3, 2015)

It might not be the best handling with smaller bodies, still, it's a needed fl in FE line up. 

Since I'm shooting with two bodies, I prefer to see longer fl primes - 135f2 and 200f2.8.


----------



## MickDK (Nov 3, 2015)

Using the A7R2 with a grip - both the EF 24-70mm F2.8L II and EF 70-200mm F2.8L II handles just fine. I'd love to see native versions though (me FE 55mm F1.8 focuses *very* fast!).

Dylan: +1 for a FE 135 F2


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 3, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> It might not be the best handling with smaller bodies, still, it's a needed fl in FE line up.
> 
> Since I'm shooting with two bodies, I prefer to see longer fl primes - 135f2 and 200f2.8.



+1 on the 135. LA-EA4 just isn't all that great with the A mount 135/1.8 on the a7r2. Would love to see a FE version.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Nov 3, 2015)

MickDK said:


> Using the A7R2 with a grip - both the EF 24-70mm F2.8L II and EF 70-200mm F2.8L II handles just fine. I'd love to see native versions though (me FE 55mm F1.8 focuses *very* fast!).
> 
> Dylan: +1 for a FE 135 F2



I have been using the 70-200II and tamron 24-70 VC on the a7r2 without a grip and it is fine. I might not want to operate all day that way on a regular basis. But I feel like there is a lot of exaggeration about how bad the ergo is. How many of us in here are actually shooting regularly all day with a large tele? Sure, some of us might have to do that here and there. But it is not that serious for many of of us and should not be a generalization that gets thrown around so quickly to be used as a huge negative for trying out a mirrorless body. 

For reference, I am only a serious hobbyist/enthusiast but shoot with a variety of rigs almost everyday. The 70-200 only gets pulled out about once or twice a week for a few hours here and there. Hasn't been an issue for me yet.


----------

